# [EVDL] Delta-Q Charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
I have an QuiQ 7212 charger purchased on eBay. It is model number
910-7200 and serial number DQCP720420001355 . It came from a Dodge dealer
and was originally made for a GEM NEV. The label states 150-400AH Lead-Acid
36 cell batteries. I know it is a 72 volt charger.

My question is what type of lead acid battery is this programmed for? Is
it flooded,AGM,or gel? Any insight will be appreciated.
Thanks, Brad

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I get digests so our resident Delta Q expert, Rodger,
may have already responded to this by now. The charger
is indeed a 72 volt charger, it has several programs
pre-installed in it for gel, agm or flooded. I know
the chargers made for GEM have some sort of special
software specific to that vehicle, but the stock
battery packs were Deka 8G31 for gel, or Trojan
30XHS/SCS225 / Deka EV31 flooded batteries. 

You'll have to get the manual for it, but you should
be able to user select the charging algorithm, or if
any of the existing ones don't work my understanding
is you can get software and a usb cable from Delta Q
that allows you to field reprogram in a new one.

BTW, I have a 72 volt Delta Q in my Ford Th!nk
neighbor and they have a universal input voltage
range, I've been running mine on 240 and it only draws
5-6 amps so you can use a long cord if needed and
nothing should get hot. 

Later,
Rick
92 Saturn SC Conversion
AZ Alt Fuel Plates "ZEROGAS"

>------------------------------
>
>Message: 23
>Date: Wed, 6 Feb 2008 10:09:34 -0600
>From: "Bradley Lindberg"
<[email protected]>
>Subject: [EVDL] Delta-Q Charger
>To: <[email protected]>
>Message-ID: <0[email protected]>
>>Content-Type: text/plain;	charset="iso-8859-1"
>
>Hi,
> I have an QuiQ 7212 charger purchased on eBay. It
>is model number
>910-7200 and serial number DQCP720420001355 . It
came >from a Dodge
> dealer
>and was originally made for a GEM NEV. The label
>states 150-400AH
> Lead-Acid
>36 cell batteries. I know it is a 72 volt charger.
>
> My question is what type of lead acid battery is
>this programmed
> for? Is
>it flooded,AGM,or gel? Any insight will be
>appreciated.
>Thanks, Brad


____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bradley Lindberg wrote:
> 
> > I have an QuiQ 7212 charger purchased on eBay. It is
> > model number 910-7200 and serial number DQCP720420001355 .
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ricky Suiter wrote:
> 
> > I get digests so our resident Delta Q expert, Rodger, may
> > have already responded to this by now.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Roger,
Ok now that I see your email address your level of knowledge on the
delta-q makes much more sense. I plugged in the charger. The 80% light
flashed six times, paused,six more flashes,paused,and then finished with
five flashes. So that does not really match up with the codes you expected?
I have the temp sensor . The charger output has red and black wires with
ringed ends and green and white wires with fastons. You are right about
this not having serial comms hardware. I am not concerned about changing
the algorithm, I just want to know what it is.
My project is being done in the spirit of Forkenswift, very low budget.
I have one of the GE motors that the Surplus Center is now sold out of.
Still do not have a car yet,that is the easy part. If I can find out what
the charger is set up for that will determine my battery choices. I have a
source for used batteries pulled from backup power supplies. I am shooting
for a small car with better than NEV performance.

Thanks, Brad Lindberg


Yes, that is a 72V (36-cell) charger. If it was for a GEM NEV, has
algorithms in it for 30/31XHS Trojan floodeds and DEKA 8G31 gels. It may
also include algorithms for a larger DEKA gel.

When the charger is powered up without a battery connected, it will indicate
the selected algorithm by blinking out a code on the 80% LED. #13 is the
Trojan flooded, #14 is the Deka 8G31, #24 is the larger Deka gel. The
charger will also include special "pack recovery" algorithms for each of the
Deka gels it supports; #15 for the 8G31 and #25 for the larger Deka.
Changing the algorithm selection requires connecting and disconnecting the
charger output leads to a battery pack in a particular sequence. GEM wanted
to minimise the odds of someone accidentally changing the selection, so the
process is too detailed to explain here.

The GEM charger will not charge unless you have the accompanying battery
temperature sensor connected (the sensor has 2 leads with 0.250" fastons;
one connects to the white wire in the output cable, the other connects to
the traction pack -ve through a wire you must supply). The sensor should be
bolted to one of the terminals of a battery in the middle of your pack (or
to whichever battery you know to be the hottest).

Contact me directly offlist and I can probably supply you with more detailed
info.

Cheers,

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brad wrote:
> 
> > I plugged in
> > the charger. The 80% light flashed six times, paused,six more
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The temp sensor I have is a separate piece with two four inch pig tails. The
sensor has a ring at one end and red and white fastons on the other.

I tried the algs. I got codes six,seven,eight, and nine. When I tried to go
past code nine the charger just alternated between the 80% and two amp leds.

The eBay seller told me he got the charger from a closed Dodge dealer. Most
likely a replacement stock for a GEM?
Thanks, Brad
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Delta-Q-Charger-tp15315426p15399629.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brad Lindberg wrote:
> 
> > The temp sensor I have is a separate piece with two four inch
> > pig tails. The sensor has a ring at one end and red and white
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I tried the ALGS again and got numbers one through nine.
For connecting the charger would black go to battery negative, red to
battery positive, temp sensor in middle of pack,white temp sensor pig tail
to white charger, red temp sensor pig tail to ??????,and green charger wire
to ???????. Would two strings of twelve flooded six volt 220 AH batteries be
too much for this charger? It says it is for 150 to 400AH batteries. what is
the quick run down for ALG one to nine? The Delta-Q seems to a much more
robust charger than I expected.
Roger, Thanks for all your help. I hope others on the list have learned
at least a little about chargers from all my questions.

Brad

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Delta-Q-Charger-tp15315426p15417091.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brad Lindberg wrote:
> 
> > For connecting the charger would black go to battery
> > negative, red to battery positive,
> ...


----------

